# Failed to destroy resource: com.mchange.v2.c3p0....



## Rahmspinat (19. Jul 2011)

Hall Leute,

Ich nutze Hibernate (hibernate3.jar) und c3p0(c3p0-0.9.1.2.jar) für meine Datenbankverbindung.

Ich bekomme zwischendurch immer folgenden Fehler


```
com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$1DestroyResourceTask run
WARNUNG: Failed to destroy resource: com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.NewPooledConnection@12d8328
java.util.ConcurrentModificationException
	at java.util.HashMap$HashIterator.nextEntry(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.HashMap$KeyIterator.next(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.closeAllOpenStatements(ConnectionImpl.java:1530)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.realClose(ConnectionImpl.java:4402)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.close(ConnectionImpl.java:1511)
	at com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.NewPooledConnection.close(NewPooledConnection.java:549)
	at com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.NewPooledConnection.close(NewPooledConnection.java:234)
	at com.mchange.v2.c3p0.impl.C3P0PooledConnectionPool$1PooledConnectionResourcePoolManager.destroyResource(C3P0PooledConnectionPool.java:470)
	at com.mchange.v2.resourcepool.BasicResourcePool$1DestroyResourceTask.run(BasicResourcePool.java:964)
	at com.mchange.v2.async.ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner$PoolThread.run(ThreadPoolAsynchronousRunner.java:547)
```

Ich habe schon nach einer Problembehandlung gesucht, aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden.


Meine Conf: 


```
<property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</property>
<property name="hibernate.show_sql">true</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.username">user</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.password">pass</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/db</property>
<property name="hibernate.max_fetch_depth">3</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.provider_class">org.hibernate.connection.C3P0ConnectionProvider</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.acquire_increment">2</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.idle_test_period">50</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.timeout">50</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.max_size">25</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.min_size" >5</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.max_statement">0</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.preferredTestQuery">select 1;</property>
<property name="hibernate.c3p0.validate">true</property>
```

hat jemand eine Idee für die Ursache und eventuell einen Lösungsansatz?

Hat es eventuell mit dem Timeout der Datenbankverbindung zu tun die bei ca. 8 stunden liegt? (verzweifelter ansatz  )


----------



## nrg (19. Jul 2011)

schon hier geschaut?
https://forum.hibernate.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1008673


----------



## Rahmspinat (20. Jul 2011)

Danke nrg,

leider kann ich auf der angegebenen Seite nichts zu meinem Problem finden.

Habe ich eventuell etwas übersehen?

Da handelt es doch von einem ganz anderne Problem oder?

Wie gesagt, vielleicht hab ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2011)

Welche Version von Hibernate nutzt du exakt?


----------



## Rahmspinat (21. Jul 2011)

Hej Maki,

ich nutze die hibernate-distribution-3.5.3-Final

Sorry dass es solange gedauert hab bis ich geantwortet habe. Ich wollte gestern schon antworten, aber auf einmal gabs hier ein paar probleme


----------



## Rahmspinat (26. Jul 2011)

Ich muss den Beitrag mal nochmal bissel nach oben pushen.

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------



## faulelotte (26. Jul 2011)

Liegt wahrscheinlich eher am MySQL JDBC Treiber. :autsch:
ConcurrentModificationException inside ConnectionImpl.closeAllOpenStatements()


----------

